

Nokia, Microsoft announcing partnership next week - gspyrou
http://www.engadget.com/2011/02/04/nokia-microsoft-announcing-partnership-next-week-possibly-invo?icid=sphere_blogsmith_inpage_engadget

======
forgotAgain
Put two pieces of toast together and what do you have? Toast.

The WP7 seems like a pretty good platform but the way that Apple and the
Android group are going it's hard to seem them catching up.

It seems like forever that Nokia has been working on their new platform. The
question for them I thinks is can they keep their profit margins by just being
a hardware manufacture.

Of course this is all speculation at this point.

